# Coding peripheral neuropathy 356.9



## kasuch (Oct 13, 2010)

Fellow Coders,

I have a question regarding coding peripheral neuropathy. A patient has neuropathy due to chemo/radiation (oral cancer). A provider used 356.9 code.

Do you think 356.9 is appropriate in this case? Any feedback will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## keke74 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello, I think 357.6 would be appropriate for this case. If the Chemotherapy drug is known then you can apply the appropriate E-code. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## kasuch (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

